# Firefox problem with



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Firefox 3.6.16 is giving me a problem on this forum this morning. It worked fine yesterday, but this morning the html markup buttons that insert code such as quotes aren't working on this forum. They work fine with Firefox on the IPTV Connection sister forum and they work fine with IE8.

Any thoughts other than telling me to update to Firefox 4?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, I installed Firefox 4.0 and it all works fine. Wonder why this problem occurred.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

phrelin said:


> Ok, I installed Firefox 4.0 and it all works fine. Wonder why this problem occurred.


My take is it's less the v. of FF or other browser, but occasionally something gets borked between browser cache and server side. Quitting and restarting the browser has worked for me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> My take is it's less the v. of FF or other browser, but occasionally something gets borked between browser cache and server side. Quitting and restarting the browser has worked for me.


Yeah, I kind of figured it was something like that, but even rebooting didn't work so I figured I'd just take the leap and update to the new version.

So far I like it.


----------

